# What bridge? - string spacing



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I am on the hunt for a hard tail strat bridge. I have an Allparts neck, 1 5/8 at nut and 2 3/16 at the heel. The guitar is going to have a humbucker in the bridge position. I doubt I'll be finding an f-width humbucker with my budget. It HAS to be the old fashion bent piece of metal that the old fenders used to be with the bent saddles. I like a bit wider spacing, but that is not going to be compatible with the humbucker.

What string spacing would you recommend?, and why. It's gotta be inexpensive. I was looking at the GFS one for $11.95 but the spacing is 2 7/16 I think. I phoned them and the measurement the guy gave me was the widest I've ever heard of.

Thank you for teaching me!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

No recomendations on spacing?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you not needing something with 2 1/8" spacing?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHROME-ELECTRIC-...ash=item2ea45f92e7&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am assembling a hardtail strat with a Warmoth neck, and Warmoth body. I got my vintage spec bridge from Warmoth to insure compatability...the vintage hardtail strats had a string spread of 2 1/4"...which is wider than the American Standard.


----------

